
A Day in the Year 2050: Energy & Transportation - ericvanular
https://ericvanular.com/when-energy-&-transportation-collide/
======
ericvanular
Imagining the future of energy and transportation naturally leads to a
collision of those worlds. I've discussed some of the impacts that I think
this might have on everyday life and business. What are your thoughts?

------
swellconstell
Interesting thoughts. I see the future of transportation being owned
completely by big tech - Personal Mobility as a Service style

